# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Kinh nghiệm vui chơi ở Vinpearl?

## dauhalan

Nhà mình sắp đi nghỉ ở Vinpear, nhờ các bạn tư vấn giúp ở Vinpearl thì nên chơi gì, ăn gì, ở đâu, đặc biệt là với trẻ em be bé thì nên plan như thế nào cho hợp lý nhất, vừa vui chơi vừa giữ gìn sức khỏe ...

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đi Vinpearl ngày thường thì bạn có thể dắt các bé đi thoải mái nhưng riêng trong các ngày cuối tuần, ngày lễ thì phải lưu ý nên đi từ chiều 4g, chơi và về lúc 8g sau khi xem nhạc nước xong. Nếu dẫn các bé đi sớm quá thì rất nắng và đông, đa số các trò chơi là ở ngoài trời (có khu dành riêng cho trò chơi trong nhà: game, cưỡi bò, phim 3D) và khi về trễ quá thì phải đợi cáp treo, chen lấn rất lâu. 

Gía vé hiện nay của vinpearland là: Người lớn: 500.000vnđ/người, Trẻ em: 390.000vnđ/người

Nếu bạn muốn đi vinpearl thì gia đình bạn có thể đi khoảng từ 09h /10h sáng đến 8h tối để có thể tham quan được hết vinpearl.
Bạn nhớ dặn mọi người mang theo đồ tắm vì bên đây bạn có thể vừa tắm công viên nước và tắm biển( bãi biển tại đây rất đẹp sóng it, cát trắng tha hồ tắm).

Về ăn uống thì bên Vinpearl đặc biệt không cho khách mang đồ ăn hoặc uống từ bên đất liền qua. Nhưng bạn yên tâm đi bên đây có co rất bán rất nhiều thức ăn nhưng cũng ko có đắt lắm đấu. Có một số nhà hàng gần khu mua sắm với các món ăn theo kiểu Việt Nam cũng được lắm. Hoặc ở gần sân khấu nhạc nước phía biển có bán thức ăn nhanh cũng được lắm đó. Đặc biệt các buổi chiều tối ở khu nhà hàng Vinpearl cũng có buffet với rất nhiều món ăn Âu, Á bạn có thể thử đó. Nói chung là bạn yên tâm đi khi họ không cho mang thức ăn qua thì cũng phải có bán nhiều thức ăn cho du khách chứ.

Nếu gia đình bạn có trẻ em thì buổi trưa bạn có thể đưa các bé và khu vườn cổ tích trong khu trò chơi trong nhà để cho các bé ngủ rát mát mẻ và mọi người có thể vào đó tham gia các trò chơi tại đây hay xem phim 4D.

Buổi tối gia đình bạn  nhớ tranh thủ ăn tối hoặc có thể ăn sau khi về đất liền. Vì chương trình nhạc nước sẽ diễn ra vào lúc 19h đến 19h30 rất hoành tráng và hấp dẫn.

----------


## hangnt

*Giá vé tham quan vui chơi giải trí tại Vinpearl 2014*

*1. Giá vé (thẻ) dành cho người lớn*

- Giá vé chung năm 2014 là: 535.000 VNĐ

+ Bao gồm sử dụng cáp treo hoặc phà 2 lượt đi về, sử dụng mọi dich vụ vui chơi tại khu vui chơi giải trí, Công viên nước và tham quan Thủy Cung

*2. Giá thẻ dành cho trẻ em cao từ 100cm - 140cm*

- Giá thẻ là 440.000 VNĐ

- Bao gồm sử dụng cáp treo hoặc phà 2 lượt đi về, sử dụng mọi dich vụ vui chơi tại khu vui chơi giải trí, thủy cung và công viên nước.

*3. Giá vé áp dụng cho người già (trên 60 tuổi) - yêu cầu phải xuất trình thẻ CMND*

- Giá chung năm 2014: 430.000 VNĐ

- Bao gồm sử dụng cáp treo hoặc phà 2 lượt đi về, sử dụng mọi dich vụ vui chơi tại Khu vui chơi giải trí, Công viên Nước và tham quan Thủy Cung.

_Các địa điểm tham quan chính cần phải mua vé như tháp bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng, hồ cá Trí Nguyên, Hòn Sầm… Nhưng thậm chí một số nơi như Viện Pasteur, Viện Hải Dương học cũng phải mua vé. Mức vé nói chung không cao.
Giá vé tham quan cụ thể như sau:_

- Giá vé tham quan vịnh Nha Trang: 10.000VNĐ 

- Vé vào hồ cá Trí Nguyên: 50.000VNĐ 

- Vé vào tháp bà Ponagar: 15.000 VNĐ  

- Vé đi Hòn Chồng: 12.000 VNĐ 

- Bãi Tranh: 25.000VNĐ 

- Bãi Mini: 40.000VNĐ 

- Hòn Sầm: 40.000VNĐ 

- Bãi sạn: 25.000VNĐ

- Suối Hoa Lan: 60.000VNĐ (người lớn) còn 30.000VNĐ (trẻ em) 

- Giá vé đi chơi đảo Khỉ Nha Trang (Hòn Lao): 50.000VNĐ (người lớn) và 25.000VNĐ (trẻ em) 

- Nếu đi Hòn Thị: 30.000 VNĐ 

- Nếu đi thăm Viện Pasteur: 25.000VNĐ 

- Giá vé vào thăm quan Viện Hải dương học: 30.000VNĐ

Còn đây là giá vé trọn gói đi Sông Lô - Wonderpark Diamond 

Trọn gói các trò chơi + tắm nước ngọt + lều + xem xiếc, ca nhạc là: 120.000 VNĐ/khách (người lớn ) và 80.000/ khách (trẻ em)

----------

